# Looking For Sanding /plow Subs



## TPC Services (Dec 15, 2005)

looking for some subs wanting to do applying sand or liquid ice melt in the Des Moines, IA. and in the surrounding suburbs, if you just have a sanding truck or the set up to apply liquid ice melt and thats all you want to do. PM me if you are looking or know some one that is wanting to do some sub work 


will talk price's but I can tell you this , I 'am not like the big boys around here that do not want to pay anything for your work!!!


----------

